# Unencumbered on Pickwick lake TN



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a sailboat on my lake that keeps getting grounded at different locations. The boat is in decent shape. People are starting to loot it. Very sad.

I saw an older fellow sitting in this boat about a year ago at the transient dock at Aqua Harbor Marina. It looked like a guy that was cruising the river system. Then it was tied up next to a dock by the boat ramp. It would ground periodically when the water level drops. Michigan numbers on it.

Now, its grounded in a cove down the lake. It looks like maybe something happened to the owner. Maybe he was finally living a life long dream of live aboard cruising in his old age. ...And this is the end of the story. Maybe he is inside. What do you do?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Very sad.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

There is nothing you can do at this point. While it is possible to salvage and get title, you would expose yourself to liability as soon as you moved it.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Was thinking of getting the local sailing club involved. Maybe next time the river levels rise, we get a few folks to drag it off the shoal and tow it to my marina. Maybe I can talk them into harboring the boat until we can find the owner. We sailors gotta stick together! I dunno. Very sad.


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

If you are up to it, go aboard and see if anyone is aboard. Your nose may tell the tale. If you are not up to it, call the sheriff or local police and ask for a welfare check. In either case, ask them to run the registration numbers (that you provide) and either report the owner's name and address to you, or ask them to contact the owner on your behalf so the owner or his representative may, if desired, contact you to arrange the recovery of the boat. You may find that the police or TWRA already know about the boat and the process is underway.

Bill


----------



## Johncc (Dec 2, 2020)

cousineddy said:


> Was thinking of getting the local sailing club involved. Maybe next time the river levels rise, we get a few folks to drag it off the shoal and tow it to my marina. Maybe I can talk them into harboring the boat until we can


Chris Rooke in Memphis may know what's going on with this boat


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I know Chris.


----------



## Challenger007 (Nov 6, 2020)

It is very sad when the boat becomes unnecessary. And so I got my boat. Drew attention to a certain unnecessary boat, went to the police. there were relatives of the owner, they sold me a boat at all for a song (it looks rusty, looks like scrap metal). I got some tools to resurrect it and I think the result will be great. I'm wondering if any of the devices described here Finding The Best Sander For Removing Paint In 2020 will suit me to clean the hull from rust and prepare the boat for painting? It will take a very long time manually.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Post a pic of your rusty scrap metal sailboat.


----------



## DR71 (Dec 9, 2020)

cousineddy said:


> There is a sailboat on my lake that keeps getting grounded at different locations. The boat is in decent shape. People are starting to loot it. Very sad.
> 
> I saw an older fellow sitting in this boat about a year ago at the transient dock at Aqua Harbor Marina. It looked like a guy that was cruising the river system. Then it was tied up next to a dock by the boat ramp. It would ground periodically when the water level drops. Michigan numbers on it.
> 
> ...





cousineddy said:


> There is a sailboat on my lake that keeps getting grounded at different locations. The boat is in decent shape. People are starting to loot it. Very sad.
> 
> I saw an older fellow sitting in this boat about a year ago at the transient dock at Aqua Harbor Marina. It looked like a guy that was cruising the river system. Then it was tied up next to a dock by the boat ramp. It would ground periodically when the water level drops. Michigan numbers on it.
> 
> ...


Anyone called TWRA?


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Really turned off on the government these days. Don’t trust any of it. Not sure why.


----------

